# September Challenge #3: Black and White Photography



## martygreene (Sep 15, 2005)

Showcase your application skills, contouring technique, use of light and shadow, and showcase texture. Black and white photographs are an alluring mistress, however she's difficult to please. Tones which stand out in color disappear with her kiss. This is a time to play, practice, and learn.

Photos taken in black and white, or those which have been de-saturated, switched into grayscale, or otherwise adjusted into black and white via photo-editing software are all fine.


----------



## martygreene (Sep 15, 2005)

Granted, this is an older one, but I plan on doing something new for this as well.


----------



## JamericanDiva (Sep 15, 2005)

Awww... Martygreene! Very nice! What I need to know is how to get my pics to post nice and crisp. While they look crisp on my computer, once I upload them, they lose definition. Nonetheless, here are my black and whites!!!


----------



## Sanne (Sep 16, 2005)

great job girls!!! they are both gorgeous!!!


----------



## fanny_ (Sep 16, 2005)

this is my attempt
it's actually from a while ago


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 16, 2005)

ummmm diva... WORK IT GIRL!!!!! love it! fanny that's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## jeanna (Sep 16, 2005)

ooooh, i think i might participate in this one.... black & white is so sexy!


----------



## Pei (Sep 16, 2005)

Wooooooooooo~

U girls look absolutely fabulous!!!!

Martygreene - The lighting was perfect & the pose is so beautiful

Diva- U're so hot!

Fanny - Perfect pic & u're so so sexy!


----------



## user3 (Sep 16, 2005)

Ladies your pics look amazing!!! 

I was lazy and just turned a pic already have into black and white.
I have another one I am working on but can't get it to look right so here is this one for now.


----------



## niecypiecy (Sep 16, 2005)

From a while ago......


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Sep 16, 2005)

whats with the hand over the head? haha


----------



## martygreene (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_Martygreene - The lighting was perfect & the pose is so beautiful_

 
Thanks, it was a professional photo-shoot I did as a gift for my boyfriend. I'd post more photos, but they aren't exactly appropriate  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  whats with the hand over the head? haha  
 
Heh, it does seem like a sub-theme here so far doesn't it?


----------



## shes a REAL card (Sep 17, 2005)

my hand's in back of my head LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and then this one is from a few months ago before i killed my long hair


----------



## Shawna (Sep 17, 2005)

I love the black and white photos.  Great work everyone


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 17, 2005)

And... *dum dum dum* here's a senior portrait of me haha:





This one is sepia-toned... but I thought I'd throw it in


----------



## hazelinsight (Sep 17, 2005)

and something fun


----------



## MeganGMcD (Sep 17, 2005)

*B&W*

This is from a little while ago. 
One of my Photog Friends took it for me! 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...nJoe/Bnat1.jpg


----------



## BandAid209 (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## Vespcat (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## makeUPwhore (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## ishtarchick (Sep 19, 2005)

whoa!! everyone's so pretty here! and we have quite a few artistic girlies over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i had a blast with this challenge, i had never experienced with B&W pics before. and i got a chance to play with looooong falsies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yayyy

here's mine











the un-photoshopped version








and this one i photoshopped for fun.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 need some practice tho  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










i loved this challenge, i loved how i had to exaggerate most shadows to get  the efect in the b&W pic


----------



## user4 (Sep 19, 2005)

i love sepia toned photos... they must be my fave... b&w is a close one though. all u ladies look wonderful!!! i still need to find a good pic to put in here!!!


----------



## Janice (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeUPwhore* 
_



_

 
I love the expression you have in this image.. it's so strong yet vunerable at the same time. GREAT photo!


----------



## martygreene (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_this pic is AWSOME!!!_

 
The lighting is really well placed.


----------



## JessRocks (Sep 20, 2005)

*I'm so shy....*

This is my first picture post....it looks soo fun!!

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y57...lacknwhite.jpg

This is Belle and I.....isn't she a little monster!! She was trying to lick off my makeup.....it smells great!






This is me....well half...


----------



## Katura (Sep 21, 2005)

heres me..took a little twist with my photoshop thing...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...ictures027.jpg


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 21, 2005)

That's awesome! I know it's probably really easy.... but I've been wondering how to do it for a long time... so do you mind saying how you did it on photoshop? I just got it hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks! It looks really good!


----------



## nordic_doll (Sep 21, 2005)

me.. for the first time also







on the left in that 1^


----------



## user3 (Sep 21, 2005)

I love the play on the eyes!


----------



## pinkmilk (Sep 21, 2005)

nordic_doll said:
			
		

> Your hair is sooooo beautiful in the first picture!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VaJenna (Sep 22, 2005)

my favorite black and white of me is a little innapropriate, which sucks because i love it so much. 

but here's two i like.


----------



## eve sh. (Sep 22, 2005)

*first FOTD*

Hi

This is my first FOTD. This look was done by my friend for Make UP Forever masterclass.
i am learning how to post pics, sorry, if something is wrong.


----------



## Mrs Scissorhands (Sep 23, 2005)

So I was lazy too, and changed one of my photos to greyscale...


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 24, 2005)

black and white pics are great.


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Sep 25, 2005)

Heres mine:


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Sep 26, 2005)

This is my first attempt at posting pics. Please be kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is a shot from my wedding.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...ntid=167&stc=1


----------



## mz_fallenstarz (Sep 26, 2005)

boring little pics of me.. taken a while ago last one I like =D
bangs werent behavin.. oh well oh and sorry theyre so big im just really lazy..


----------



## OliveButtercup (Sep 26, 2005)

These are the two I happen to have on my computer that I've already converted to greyscale.


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## iiifugaziii (Sep 27, 2005)

i like b&w because it makes it harder to see imperfections..


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 27, 2005)

This isnt me, its a pic of my best friend that wa taken in black and white back in Nigeria....I just love this pic
http://www.makeupalley.com/account/t...&maxSize=50  0


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 28, 2005)

Hopefully this will work; I'm not wearing makeup but thought it was an interesting photo...my expression is ambiguous and my eyes look black, like an alien (a friend once told me, meaning as a compliment!). I look mega-young too, eh?

My friend was messing around taking photos of me and my bedroom. Sadly, my favourite b&W photo isn't scanned, and I no longer have a copy of it.


----------



## stacey (Sep 28, 2005)

Greekchick, what nationality is your friend?


----------



## litlaur (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KiKizworld (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, here's mine!!!

http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/7676/sepia16yd.jpg

http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/1729/sepia27am.jpg


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow miss pumpkin thats stunning!! love it!

Here's my pretty shameful attempt


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_Greekchick, what nationality is your friend?_

 
My friend is Libanese


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Oct 2, 2005)

everyone looks so pretty. i love black n white pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is one i did trying to copy the drew look for lancome. this is how it turned out in black n white.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...tachmentid=187


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 2, 2005)

stunning evryone!!! my camera doesn't work so i can't post any of me...


----------



## pompoms6921 (Oct 3, 2005)

http://tinypic.com/e87ntu.jpg


----------



## user4 (Oct 3, 2005)

ok, here goes. there's a couple of pics... the quality kinda sucks but eh...


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 4, 2005)

*Here's mine...*

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...e/Eye2-3bw.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...e/Eye1-3bw.jpg


----------



## Isabel (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## Fiddlist (Oct 19, 2005)

I know it's late but...


----------



## user3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pompoms6921* 
_http://tinypic.com/e87ntu.jpg_

 


That is a great pic!!!!!!!!


----------



## sherrence (Nov 17, 2005)

These are amazing!!!! My favorite challenge yet.


----------



## eco (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey i'm a newbie....

These are a couple shots from a self portrait assignment a few years ago.

I can't figure out how to post images, (do you use basic html?) so here is a website the photos are on:

http://www.geocities.com/ecoiieee/photoclass.htm


-Erin


----------



## MelodyKat (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eco* 
_Hey i'm a newbie....

These are a couple shots from a self portrait assignment a few years ago.

I can't figure out how to post images, (do you use basic html?) so here is a website the photos are on:

http://www.geocities.com/ecoiieee/photoclass.htm


-Erin_

 
Well my dear.....those pics.............STUNNING!


----------



## user4 (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eco* 
_Hey i'm a newbie....

These are a couple shots from a self portrait assignment a few years ago.

I can't figure out how to post images, (do you use basic html?) so here is a website the photos are on:

http://www.geocities.com/ecoiieee/photoclass.htm


-Erin_

 
the way to post pics is actually real simple...


----------



## showpuli (Jan 20, 2006)

*My BW photo!*

I did this picture to go along with a poem I wrote called Ink for Blood. It is gothic and creepy and totally unlike me! That is why I LOVE it!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...ntid=523&stc=1


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 21, 2006)

great looks


----------



## MelodyKat (Jan 25, 2006)

Yup, I'm always late! But WHATEVS!

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...dyKat/glam.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...odyKat/wow.jpg


----------



## GlamDazzled (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 
_



_

 







 looooove it!


----------



## showpuli (Jan 26, 2006)

MelodyCat, loove the shadow/ligh on the last one...
eco, those are great! I love the close up, very sexy! Did you put sand on your eyelashes? the texture is amazing!
they are all wonderful, and what a great diversity of different women all connected on here. Wonderful.


----------



## MelodyKat (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *showpuli* 
_MelodyCat, loove the shadow/ligh on the last one...
eco, those are great! I love the close up, very sexy! Did you put sand on your eyelashes? the texture is amazing!
they are all wonderful, and what a great diversity of different women all connected on here. Wonderful._

 


Sand on my lashes? No, I actually took all the pics using the black and white mode on my celly. lol. Thanks for the compliment. I just got lucky with some good pics.


----------



## eco (Jan 28, 2006)

melodykat-
thanks for the compliment! wow, i can't believe the quality of your *beautiful* cellphone pics!

showpuli-
not sand.... but glitter! i put eyegloss all over my face and then loaded on microfine silver glitter (wet n wild).  i put something sticky (probably the eyegloss) on the tips of my lashes and then kinda dipped the end in glitter from my fingertip.  these pics were taken on the traintracks near the poughkeepsie station.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 7, 2006)

looks very nice.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 8, 2006)

The Ladies Of Specktra All Did An Amazing Job! I Just Love Black And White Photos!


----------



## DearDementia (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

I love taking pictures in black and white too!


----------



## shopgood (Jan 18, 2007)

i'm extremely late but i loove black and white photography! here's mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 mee - really old






 my friend yolanda - pic i took in photo class in HS.. excuse the flash marks, i don't have a scanner so i took a picture of this picture haha! i know, i'm ghetto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 yolanda again - one of my most favorite photos i've ever taken!!





 my friend irene, hehe..
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...6/DSC01886.jpg me and irene


----------



## user79 (Jan 18, 2007)

These aren't new pics so I guess they don't count, but here's some of my fav b&w pics of myself.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 18, 2007)

JULIA!!!!!!!!!! Gheeez gurl..... absolutly stunning.. i admire ur photography skills......


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 25, 2007)

Late, but better late than never...

I took these the other week when I did my green blue smoky dark lipped FOTD...


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah ... a bit late lol oh well!
the first pic is super old and the second one is from about 2 weeks ago!


----------



## pinksoprano (Feb 7, 2007)

ok so these are really terribly late...but i just wanted to show them off anyways


----------



## Ciloo (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm really late too, but think this pict' can feat here !


----------



## Michelle_1010 (Feb 25, 2007)

Just for fun


----------



## showpuli (Apr 6, 2007)

MissChievous: I LOVE the last one. Wow. You are absolutely stunning.


----------



## tuuli (Apr 18, 2007)

i'm very late...


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Apr 20, 2007)

oh my my my.


----------



## aziajs (May 17, 2007)

And it only took 56 pics to get here.  LOL


----------



## mystikgarden (May 17, 2007)

aziajs that is so awesome!! I love that look too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for posting that!!


----------



## ms_althani (May 20, 2007)

you all look beautiful !!great job


----------



## eiukie (Jun 4, 2007)

my 1st post *ever*


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 5, 2007)

Cool pics, peeps!

I'll jump on the bandwagon of latecomers!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 7, 2007)

Another latecomer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love black&white photos.
Melaniumom- wow!


----------



## pichima (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry I'll try to post my pic later, for some reason it won't appear


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Sep 3, 2007)

*So F*ck'n HOT!!!!*


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 3, 2007)

*aziajs*, that's awesome. Savage even. Love it.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_*aziajs*, that's awesome. Savage even. Love it._

 
I AGREE that is so hardcore.


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah I'm waaaaay beyond late too.. but hey!

And guess what.. This is my first post too!

So please, be nice!


----------



## kattybadatty (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## sexysellerie (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Asphyxia (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry I'm late.


----------



## Zoffe (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice pics everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ahh, if everyone else can post late I guess I can too 
Even though this makeup wasn't done for black/white photography I think it looks OK


----------



## anmackey85 (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## user79 (Mar 8, 2008)

New one








Older one....photoshopped, click on it for full size, it looks quite cool:


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Mar 18, 2008)

i know its not september anymore... and its my first pic on specktra ^


----------



## mocha_queen (Apr 17, 2008)

waaay past september...but I have a few pictures


----------



## mocha_queen (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_New one








Older one....photoshopped, click on it for full size, it looks quite cool:



_

 
Those are beautiful pictures!


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 23, 2008)

beautifull pictures


----------



## beezyfree (Feb 18, 2009)

my ULTA BLUE look, feel free to check it out on my youtube account. video is titled "ULTA BLUE"


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 25, 2009)

Old.


----------



## orangeeyecrayon (Feb 26, 2009)

i know i am a couple months late but i had to post some pictures because this seemed like such a cool idea

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3323/...9a043b.jpg?v=0
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3320/...398abb.jpg?v=0


----------



## maira05 (Mar 26, 2009)

Some months ago:


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's mine I have a blk and wht one and then a sepia one. I love sepia better. JMHO











I hope that you guys like these. Sorry for the other distractions in the pic. I'll take some more maybe tomorrow. He-he


----------



## jennatles (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## jennatles (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_Cool pics, peeps!

I'll jump on the bandwagon of latecomers!









_

 



YOU are stunning. did you do this yourself? please tell me that these are professional, or that you've up'd the contrast, 'coz if not, your skin is a dream!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_








_

 
These are so beautiful!


----------



## iamhenrietta (Jul 18, 2009)

so im new to these boards!
here is my contribution, not too great. the camera was dying!

with the color:
<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v605/truehugswait/?action=view&current=amanda004-1-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v605/truehugswait/amanda004-1-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

b&w:
<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v605/truehugswait/?action=view&current=amanda004-1-1-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v605/truehugswait/amanda004-1-1-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

and color:
<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v605/truehugswait/?action=view&current=amanda006-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v605/truehugswait/amanda006-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

and b&w:
<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v605/truehugswait/?action=view&current=amanda006-1-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v605/truehugswait/amanda006-1-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## iamhenrietta (Jul 18, 2009)

wow. i dont think i posted that correct
help?


----------



## foxykita143 (Sep 4, 2009)

Here are two of my pretty little niece





I like the way the light is hitting her face in the next one


----------



## foxykita143 (Sep 4, 2009)

And heres one of me:

http://i603.photobucket.com/albums/t...g?t=1252095334


----------



## foxykita143 (Sep 4, 2009)

edit...


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Sep 4, 2009)

Okay everyone so i thought id give this a try i hope you dont mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so here it is:




Thankyou for looking, Kayleigh x x x x


----------



## xodesirae (Jan 10, 2011)

*I've always photoshop my pictures with lipstick to black and white and make the colours pop. My grandma has a picture in her house of her and her sister and it's black and white and someone must have coloured their lips red. I've always loved that picture. So I've taken a lot of photos and made certain colours stick out. *​ 

​


----------



## jadangel2001 (Mar 7, 2011)

black and white and sepia are my fave photos, it's such a flattering way to look at yourself


----------

